# Lower Complete



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

Well I got my new lower receiver complete with collapsible stock ready for a new upper. 



God Bless



Moose


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll make a suggestion on an upper......http://www.tacticalammunition.com/main.sc they have good stuff at great prices......That's where I got my lil un's AR upper!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

What caliber upper you getting the 6.8?


----------

